# Had Another One Follow Me Home



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Went to go look at another Case tractor today and I'll be danged it followed me home. More detail to follow.
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I guess they just seem to know where a good home is.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Must be something in the water...


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm a feeling it ain't a Case . Somethin else close by. I am sure it helps to be a partsman at CaseIH ........ I mean mg: CNH. 
On the same note , I will send payment for a tractor tomorrow , Maybe I will be discete also. HUMMMMMMM . Won;t have mine home for a few weeks.:quiet: . Will be  kickin back till it arives. No :smoking: :naah: :smoking: :naah: yet either:crazy: 
Don L.
Don't give me a cignodeal


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

I reread your post. It says it is a Case! Is it a foot or hand clutch? Yes or no. {will go bit by bit].
Don L.:smoking: nodeal


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

OK OK OK, It has a hand clutch Don, It's older than both of us. It's nothing spectacular. It's just an old Case DC-3, bad tires, no tires, stuck motor, no seat and the fenders are missing. Out of all the DC's Ive seen this one is a little different. It is a 1939 DC-3, one of 2564 made that year. A pain Jane, no starter, no electrical system, hand brake,(a first for me). Since I was going to go look at it anyways I took the trailer with me. The guy said haul it home it's yours if you want it. The guy even pulled it on for me. I pulled the plugs , 1 and 2 looked good, #3, well I didn't think I was going to get that plug out. It was bad, dry but full of rust and gunk, # 4 had a little rust on the plug but didn't look to bad. I filled all the cylinders with charcol/atf mix and put the plugs back in. Not sure what I'll do with it, it might just become a lawn ornament. Will attempt to post pictures, not much luck latley.
caseman-d

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/39%20DC/100-0029_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/39%20DC/078899d5.jpg>


<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/39%20DC/100-0040_IMG.jpg>

and the link if this fdoesn't work.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v679/gtoman70/39 DC/?multi=9&addtype=


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks good the price was sure right. its hard to run into those just haul it away tractors anymore


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

*dc*

What kind of rails does that DC have on the sides? Looks like you could hang some weights on it.
The sheet metal looks good.
Looks like my LA found another home, it will be joining a fine group of tractors GB LP. 720 LP, FA 350 LP, the guy needed some orange to finish the rainbow!

Don the best way to quite is cold turkey! Good luckarmy


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

Caseman Did they tell you what they used it for ? I looks like a concrete wheel weight on the one side and that mounting plate on the other.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mike and Mcloud,
I don't know a lot aboutthe tractor. I suspect the reason for the cement weight is it may have been used for plowing. They may justify the one weight. The brackets or irons are the remains of some type of loader. I asked the guy about it and he said it was there when he bought the place. The way the froont end was in the goround it looked like it had been there for some time.

Glad your LA is going to a good home Mike. It's always nice to sell to someone that is willing to take care of it. When ever I sell a tractor(which isn't often) I like to know what the buyers plans are for it. I will pass up a sale if I know all he is going to do is scrap it out. Hope the new owner enjoys it.
caseman-d


----------

